# Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 10kV



## Knogle (28. März 2015)

Moin moin

Habe das Gehaeuse meiner Kaltkathodenleuchte geoeffnet gehabt, da sie nicht richtig leuchtete.
Dabei bin ich an die Unterseite der Platine gekommen, und habe nen tollen Schlag bekommen

Ist es gefaehrlich bei den 12V??


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*

12V? Zum Zünden werden bis zu 7,5kV genutzt und auf dem PCB generiert...


----------



## Knogle (28. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*

Ohje  also mein Zeigefinger und Mittelfinger sind am Ende


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*

Deswegen sollte man an nichts herumfummeln von dem man keinen Plan hat . Wenn du Schmerzen im Arm oder in der Brustgegend bekommst oder das Gefühl in den Fingern in ner Stunde oder zwei noch nicht wieder da ist, würde ich einen Arzt konsultieren. Mehr führe ich hier der Forenregeln wegen nicht an - medizinische Beratung ist untersagt.

Nur so viel: Ich bin letztens da während des Testlaufs abgerutscht und mit der Hand in einem Schaltnetzteil gelandet. War auch ne Zeit lang nicht so viel Gefühl im Finger und der Arm hat leicht gezittert. Nach zwei Stunden war aber alles wieder in Ordnung. Und da ich im Klinikumsumfeld arbeite hätte ich an der Quelle gesessen, wäre ich den Tag drauf zusammengeklappt ..


----------



## Knogle (28. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte man an nichts herumfummeln von dem man keinen Plan hat .



Wieviel Ampere liegen da denn auf den 7,5kV? 
Gekillt hats mich wohl nicht

Bin nun nur so mega aufgeregt wie nie zuvor, hat sich wie ein fetter Stich in Mittelfinger und Zeigefinger angefuehlt
Nun sind da 2 kleine Punkte auf Mittelfinger und Zeigefinger

Undzwar.. das NT meiner alten Kathoden war kaputt, und ich hatte da ein neues, direkt eingebaut, dabei festgehalten, BUMM--> PC laeuft natuehrlich weiter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*

Schmeiß das Zeugs raus und ersetze es durch LEDs. Da hat man dann auch sattere Farben


----------



## Knogle (28. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*

Und da liegen keine 10kV an?


----------



## FrozenPie (28. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*



Knogle schrieb:


> Und da liegen keine 10kV an?



LED's laufen mit 5 oder 12V je nach Typ 
Beides reicht nicht aus um dir einen Stromschlag zu versetzen, es sei denn du hast schwitzige Hände


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*

Wenn man die nicht in den Mund steckt passiert nix. Nur würde ich die so verbauen das die indirekt ins Gehäuse strahlen


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*

Mit schwitzigen Händen ist das mit LEDs in etwa so als würdest du an nem 9V-Block lecken . Kribbelt, aber tut nix. Und da ohne galvanische Trennung am Netzteil sollte zumindest in der Theorie in so einem Fall auch die SCP anspringen .


----------



## Knogle (28. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*

Also hätte auch bei mir irgendwas anspringen sollen?^^


----------



## FrozenPie (28. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*



Knogle schrieb:


> Also hätte auch bei mir irgendwas anspringen sollen?^^



Da die Kaltkathode ein extra Netzteil besitzen, welches auch noch mal einen eigenen Widerstand hat, kann die SCP nicht einspringen, da kein Kurzschluss vorhanden ist


----------



## Knogle (28. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*

Hat jemand von euch auch mal Erfahrungen mit solchen Schlägen gemacht?   War bei mir Premiere


----------



## FrozenPie (28. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*



Knogle schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch auch mal Erfahrungen mit solchen Schlägen gemacht?   War bei mir Premiere



Ich versuch das eigentlich immer zu vermeiden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*

Nachdem die LED Strings gezeigt hatten was die alles besser können hatte ich die Rohrfunzeln sofort entsorgt. Hatte die jemanden geschenkt den ich nicht mochte. Generell schaltet man die ja aus wenn daran hantiert, mir sind bisher nur Fälle mit Rauch und Schmorerei bekannt geworden


----------



## Knogle (28. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*

das kam bei mir dierekt im Anschluss


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (28. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*



Knogle schrieb:


> Nun sind da 2 kleine Punkte auf Mittelfinger und Zeigefinger



Wenn da wirklich noch was zu sehen ist (sog. Strommarken) solltest du das sicherheitshalber mal checken lassen!


----------



## Knogle (28. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*

L





Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Wenn da wirklich noch was zu sehen ist (sog. Strommarken) solltest du das sicherheitshalber mal checken lassen!



Ne, hab wohl in der Panik ueberreagiert

Was für ein Schlag das war kann ich nicht sagen

Jedoch war es so heftig so das ich direkt loslassen musste bestimmt ne 10tel oder 20tel Sekunde


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*



Knogle schrieb:


> Undzwar.. das NT meiner alten Kathoden war kaputt, und ich hatte da ein neues, direkt eingebaut, dabei festgehalten, BUMM--> PC laeuft natuehrlich weiter



Ich frage mich wie der PC weiter laufen konnte obwohl er aus war. Oh warte: Der PC war gar nicht aus, als Du drin rumgebastelt hast? Finde den Fehler! 

Im Ernst: Wie Du festgestellt hast, ist damit ist nicht zu spaßen. Den PC immer vom Strom trennen wenn gebastelt wird. Erstens Dir selbst und zweitens auch den Komponenten zu liebe. Und vor allem auch niemals Netzteile öffnen!


----------



## Amon (29. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*

Also ich habe mir mal einen an einer Lichterkette abgeholt, war echt nicht lustig. Bin dann direkt zum Arzt und der hat mich sofort für 24 Stunden ins KH gesteckt zur Beobachtung. Mit sowas ist echt nicht zu Spaßen.


----------



## bschicht86 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*

Ich täte mal sagen, dass das eher nur ein stärkerer Effekt von dem ist, wenn man sich das Piezo-Element eines Feuerzeugs zwischen die Finger hält. Es zwickt halt schön. Aber gefährlich sollte das nicht ein, da kaum Ströme fliessen.


----------



## LudwigX (29. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*

Der Widerstand des Körpers ist zu hoch damit ein Kurzschlussschutz o. ä. auslöst. Da du wohl beide Finger auf dem PCB hattest floss der Strom vermutlich nicht zur Erde.  Ergo hätte auch kein FI Schalter auslösen können.  
Mit Aussagen a la: "das sollte nicht gefährlich sein" würde ich mich zurückhalten.


----------



## Knogle (29. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*



LudwigX schrieb:


> Der Widerstand des Körpers ist zu hoch damit ein Kurzschlussschutz o. ä. auslöst. Da du wohl beide Finger auf dem PCB hattest floss der Strom vermutlich nicht zur Erde.  Ergo hätte auch kein FI Schalter auslösen können.
> Mit Aussagen a la: "das sollte nicht gefährlich sein" würde ich mich zurückhalten.



Hmm das ist doof
Aber warum sind diese Gehaeuse dann so einfach aufzumachen?
Bei dem meiner Kaltkathode sind mir die Einzelteile vom Gehaeuse schon entgegen gekommen, ohne das ich da was gemacht habe
Und da steht auch nirgendwo Hochspannung oder so drauf
Da ist nur ein Kondensator und ein Transformator


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*



Knogle schrieb:


> Aber warum sind diese Gehaeuse dann so einfach aufzumachen?


Weil du hocherzürnt eine Mail an den Hersteller schreiben würdest, wenn die KLK auf einmal 60€ für 20cm kosten würde...


----------



## Knogle (29. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*

Dann koennten se bei normalen Netzteilen doch auch Plastik Schachteln nehmen 

Sind ja auch nur 400V aufn Primaerkondensator


----------



## bschicht86 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*



Knogle schrieb:


> Dann koennten se bei normalen Netzteilen doch auch Plastik Schachteln nehmen
> 
> Sind ja auch nur 400V aufn Primaerkondensator



So einfach ist das leider nicht. Hinter einem Schaltnetzteil steckt mehr Energie, die sich entladen kann und die kann für sich selbst bereits Menschen töten oder ein Feuer entfachen. Bei einem Inverter einer Kaltlichtkathode kann dies hingegen nicht passieren, da hier mehr oder weniger nur die hohe Spannung zum "Zünden" benötigt wird und dementsprechend nicht sonderlich viel Energie benötigt und dies damit eher zum "Weidezaun" verkommt.


----------



## Knogle (30. März 2015)

*AW: Stromschlag an Kaltkathode.. PC 12V*

Uii.. lebe ja noch 
Aber wundert mich, dass da garnix auf dem Netzteil, oder im inneren von dem Kaltkathoden Ding waren

nur so ne Spule, Kondensator, und das PCB --> kein einziger Hinweis


----------



## bschicht86 (30. März 2015)

Wenn du vom Inverter einen Schlag bekommen hattest, dann ist wohl eher das leuchtmittel kaputt, da ja der Inverter das zünden versucht hat.


----------



## Knogle (30. März 2015)

Also es Funktionieren nun weder Inverter noch Leuchtmittel, ist wohl beides am Ende


----------



## General Quicksilver (4. April 2015)

Die Gafahr bei der sache ist nicht ganz so einfach zu beurtilen (im aktuellen Fall sollte vermutlich keinw akute Lebensefahr bestehen / bestanden haben, da de Loslasseschwelle noch nicht überschritten war (es konnte noch selber losgelassen werden) und auf einen Stromfluss hauptschlich durch die Hand auf Grund der Strommarken geschlossen werden kann. In sofern hast du aber auch Glück gehabt, das der Inverter keine hohen Ströme treiben kann und gegen Erde durch den Trafo isoliert war, denn belastbare 7,5 kV würden beim Weg durch die Hand zu Verbrennungen führen (der Körperwiderstand wird nach dem Durschschlag durch die Haut mit 1 kohm angenommen, im Fall derHand also vermutlich noch etwas weniger durch die kurze Strecke). Bei der Entladung gegen Erde wäre das Risiko größer gewesen, da es in Abhängigkeit des fließenden Körpersrtoms und der Einwirkungsdauer zur Beeinträchtigung der Herztätigkeit kommen kann. Dabei spielt aber auch die Frequenz des einwirkenden Strmes eine Rolle, Gleichspannung ist weniger Problematisch als niederfrequente Wechselspannung und hochfrequente Wechselspannung ist durch den Skinneffekt (der Strom wird aus dem Leiterinneren ( in dem Fall dem Körperinneren verdrängt und vom Herz somit ferngehalten)) wiederum unproblematischer als Gleichspannungen).
Ich vermute mal, das der Inverter für die Kaltlichtkathode so berechnet wurden sein wird, dass die Entladungsenergie gerade noch im zulässigen Bereich liegen wird (wie bereits beim erwähnten Weidezaun) und dadurch keine akute Gefärdung vorliegen sollte.
Aber generell sollte bei Spannungen die nicht unter Kleinspannung fallen nur im spannungslosen Zustand gearbeitet werden und auch bei Kleinspannungen nur im Ausnahmefall, da diese auch nicht immer eine  Schutzkleinspannung (SELV) sind. (Das PC-Netzteil ist beispielsweise mit der Masse / GND mit dem PE - Leiter des Stromnetzes verbunden, was im Fehlerfall heißt, das unter sehr ungünstigen Bedingungen auch ein 230Vac Stromschlag möglich wäre, wobei der Fehler aber auch irgendwo anders im Stromkreis aufgetreten sein kann --> PE vor Körperschluss unterbrochen, Körperschluss des des nicht mehr Geerdeten PE mit Außenleiter.) Außerdem gibt es ja auch noch andee Gefärdungen z.B.: Brandgefahr (z.B.: Autobatterie und Schraubenschlüssel  ) oder auch einfach nur die Möglichkeit das entsprechende Gerät kaputt zu machen.
Mit Elektrounfällen ist trotzdem nicht zu Spaßen, Wikipedia gibt z.B.: für 230V Netzspannung an, das nur 97% überlebt werden. In der Berufsschule haben wir 99% für 230V Netzspannung und 90% für Hochspannung gelernt. Wobei sich das dann aber auf Elektrofachkräfte bei der Arbeit bezog.


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2015)

Meine Güte, hast du nicht mal 15€ für ne neue Tastatur ?


----------



## Hänschen (4. April 2015)

Ich bekam während der Ausbildung mal einen Stromschlag an einem Prüfstand für diese koffergroßen Gleichrichter für E-Loks - das war krass, so viel Stromgeschmack im Mund ist unbeschreiblich.
Zum Glück habe ich nur mit einem Gabelschlüssel berührt ohne etwas festzuhalten sodass ich irgendwie aus dem Bücken automatisch aufgestanden bin als sich meine Rückenmuskulatur spannte vom Strom.


----------

